# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 05/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Rời thành phố náo nhiệt và ồn ào, cùng Didau đến Phan Thiết để thả hồn theo mây nước, vui đùa trên bãi cát mịn. Đến với Hồ Ba Bể, hồ nước ngọt lớn nhất thế giới được hình thành cách đây hơn 200 triệu năm. Hoặc chiêm ngưỡng các công trình kiến trúc danh tiếng, các thắng cảnh nên thơ, các chứng tích lịch sử cổ kính ở Châu Âu. Và cùng khám phá đất nước Mỹ, con người Mỹ nổi tiếng qua những bộ phim Hollywood.


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - TàKú - Phan Thiết - Hòn Rơm*

Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêmGiá tour: 1.079.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng xeKhởi hành: Thứ 7 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các thắng cảnhDù, ghế, tắm nước ngọt 1 lần tại Hòn Rơm

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Phí cáp treo Tà Kú, tắm biển Đồi Dương

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch SPSC

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Cao Bằng - Hồ Ba Bể - ATK Thủ đô kháng chiến*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 2.990.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng xeKhởi hành: 19, 26/05/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhThuyền tham quan Hồ Ba Bể, bảo hiểm du lịch

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội Red Tour.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Paris - Ý - Pisa*

Thời gian: 9 ngày - 8 đêmGiá tour: 76.550.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 04/06/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay và visa Châu ÂuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

hương trình tour của cty du lịch Sài Gòn Tourist.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Mỹ*

Thời gian: 11 ngàyGiá tour: 77.490.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 01/06/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, lệ phí sân bay, phụ thu xăng dầu và bảo hiểm hàng khôngXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Phí hộ chiếu, visa Hoa Kỳ, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Nam Tourism Hà Nội

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

